# Green stain above nostrils? Spinach?



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Mal has a green stain above his nostrils. It's really vibrant. He has just started eating spinach. Could this be the cause?









He's otherwise in very good health, but molting.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Very likely just a spinach stain.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it looks like a spinach stain and is nothing to be concerned about. 

As a reminder to all members:

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html*


----------

